# PC erkennt Diktiergerät nicht!!



## Koserow (4. Oktober 2007)

*PC erkennt Diktiergerät nicht!!*

Guten Tag! Ich habe Probleme beim instalieren des digitalen Diktiergeräts :  Memo 88 von Olympia!!!!!!!
Ich habe das Gerät über USB- Kabel am Computer angeschlossen, aber der PC sagt mir das die Installation nicht erfolgreich war, obwohl ich die mitgelieferte CD für die Treiber eingelegt habe!!!! Hat einer ne Idee??????????


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (4. Oktober 2007)

*AW: PC erkennt Diktiergerät nicht!!*

erst das setup auf der cd ausführen dann das gerät anstecken,

hilft manchmal


----------



## Herbboy (4. Oktober 2007)

*AW: PC erkennt Diktiergerät nicht!!*



			
				Chris-W201-Fan am 04.10.2007 21:32 schrieb:
			
		

> erst das setup auf der cd ausführen dann das gerät anstecken,
> 
> hilft manchmal




ja, so muss man es oft machen - steht aber auch in der anleitung drin


evtl.liegt es auch an den boardtreibern oder der windowsversion, also beides mal updaten


----------



## Koserow (5. Oktober 2007)

*AW: PC erkennt Diktiergerät nicht!!*



			
				Herbboy am 04.10.2007 21:44 schrieb:
			
		

> Chris-W201-Fan am 04.10.2007 21:32 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...






Ich habe das mit den Treibern, Setup und Windowsversion schon versucht!!!!!!
Es klappt trotzdem nicht!!!!!! Der PC zeigt mir beim Arbeitsplatz auch kein Wechseldatenträger (USB - Anschluss) an mit dem das Diktiergerät verbunden ist!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Manchmal kommt bei der Handwareinstalation der Hinweis, das in der INF- Datei(????) ein notwendiger Eintrag fehlt!!!!!! Falls das von Bedeutung ist!!!!!


----------

